# Rear Site cut on....



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

A Para LTC. What type should I order that will fit the stock cut?.....Bo-Mar,LPA TRT, Elliason, or what???? I'd like to try an adjustable rear site.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

Bo-mar machine is no longer in business. If you want an adjustable rear sight, contact alex hamilton @ 10-ring precision in san antonio, texas about having your slide milled to fit a bo-mar copy installed. He is a member of the apg & his work is just super.


----------

